# Recommended body repair Aylesbury



## wibblyw (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking to get minor damage repaired (small but down to metal). Worried a bit about seeing the results of a 'smart repair' but would be ok if it were done properly.

Either way, can anyone recommend somewhere Aylesbury way?


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Find out where your local Lexus dealer sends cars for repair.

I have found that their standards are the highest as reputation matters.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

wibblyw said:


> Looking to get minor damage repaired (small but down to metal). Worried a bit about seeing the results of a 'smart repair' but would be ok if it were done properly.
> 
> Either way, can anyone recommend somewhere Aylesbury way?


Result of a smart repair, probably better than most body shops.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe Bradshaws in Hemel do smart repairs, really good bodyshop and just down the A41 for you.


----------

